# NXT TAPINGS SPOILERS NOVEMBER 25TH - DECEMBER 9TH. [NO SPOILER TALK OUTSIDE THIS THREAD PLEASE]



## Londrick

They need to capitalize on the Holly Holm vs Ronda Rousey buzz and have Eva win the NXT Divas Title.


----------



## december_blue

> As noted, a WWE NXT "Takeover: London" contract signing with Samoa Joe and NXT Champion Finn Balor has been announced for next week's episode, which tapes tomorrow night from Full Sail University. The following matches have also been announced for next week's episode:
> 
> * Asuka vs. Dana Brooke
> * Eva Marie vs. NXT Women's Champion Bayley
> * The Vaudevillains vs. WWE NXT Tag Team Champions The Mechanics
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Jordan_React_to_Win.html#tH4h18YclpgDkAKO.99


So ready for the Asuka vs. Dana rematch!


----------



## RiverFenix

Dana and Emma jump Asuka and beat her down - she hasn't really shown vulnerability yet in the ring.


----------



## Darren Criss

I hope see Carmella getting a win, she deserve


----------



## Jersey

Hope Alexa interrupts Bayley's match with Eva.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Bayley/Emma has just scratched the surface of what can be a longstanding feud, just get Eva the hell out of the picture. Take her back to the main roster and have her be eye candy or some shit.

SEEDS FOR GABLE-JORDAN/DASH-DAWSON, THAT MATCH SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE FINALS IN THE CLASSIC AND NEEDS TO HAPPEN WHILE THEY'RE BOTH HOT FOR CHRIST'S SAKE.

I want to see more out of Finn, some emotion, some character, not "mad betrayed friend going after the Samoan"

Asuka showing vulnerability, and recruiting some help to take on Emma/Dana, could really help anyone's debut or credibility because with the Evolve merger happening, someone can make a real impact helping Asuka.

Build on Apollo Crews character, give him some mic time, I'm tired of him just smiling about everything. 

Corbin is Corbin, he would get heat if gave Izzy a hug for Christ's sake, might as well do something to build his heat.

Isn't it around time for Itami to return as well? It would be awesome to see him reveal who attacked him. I'd love for it to be Joe just to show that he played the Full Sail crowd all along. 

So many things can be built on, I didn't even include the midcarders per say, but I trust in HHH to have all of these issues covered.


----------



## december_blue

I wonder if we may get a proper debut for Athena.


----------



## Jersey

december_blue said:


> I wonder if we may get a proper debut for Athena.


Isn't her debut match next week?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

PaigeLover said:


> Isn't her debut match next week?


No, the match that she had at the last set of taping was a dark match.


----------



## Jersey

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> No, the match that she had at the last set of taping was a dark match.


Oh.


----------



## Jersey

Hopefully Carmella & Gionna team up.


----------



## Mr. I

Brie Mode said:


> They need to capitalize on the Holly Holm vs Ronda Rousey buzz and have Eva win the NXT Divas Title.


What has Holly Holm vs Ronda Rousey got to do with Eva Marie on any level?
Also, Women's title, not Divas.


----------



## Gravenbabies

PaigeLover said:


> Hopefully Carmella & Gionna team up.



I like your signature pictures :grin2:


----------



## Jersey

Gravenbabies said:


> I like your signature pictures :grin2:


Thanks:grin2:


----------



## Londrick

Ithil said:


> What has Holly Holm vs Ronda Rousey got to do with Eva Marie on any level?
> Also, Women's title, not Divas.


Everyone thought Ronda was gonna win, but Holly got the upset. Same thing could happen here. 

Women's, Diva's, etc the same thing


----------



## Vic

Austin Aries reportedly spotted at Full Sail.


----------



## Count Vertigo




----------



## Mr. I

Brie Mode said:


> Everyone thought Ronda was gonna win, but Holly got the upset. Same thing could happen here.
> 
> Women's, Diva's, etc the same thing


The result was an upset. The match was not, Holm destroyed Rousey.
It wasn't some fluke.


----------



## Londrick

Don't get excited for NXT signings, but Aries :mark:

Only way to top this one is by signing Alex Shelley.



Ithil said:


> The result was an upset. The match was not, Holm destroyed Rousey.
> It wasn't some fluke.


Never said it was a fluke. Few people expected Ronda to lose, but it happened. Just like few people expect Bayley to lose.


----------



## Mr. I

Brie Mode said:


> Don't get excited for NXT signings, but Aries :mark:
> 
> Only way to top this one is by signing Alex Shelley.
> 
> 
> 
> Never said it was a fluke. Few people expected Ronda to lose, but it happened. Just like few people expect Bayley to lose.


Bayley has lost many times. She's not remotely comparable to Rousey in stature or reputation. Particular that Rousey is a heel to most people, and they were happy to see her lose at last.


----------



## Londrick

Ithil said:


> Bayley has lost many times. She's not remotely comparable to Rousey in stature or reputation. Particular that Rousey is a heel to most people, and they were happy to see her lose at last.


Bayley has never lost a NXT Divas match with her being the champion. She's comparable cause she's the odds on favorite to win like Ronda was.


----------



## Mr. I

Brie Mode said:


> Bayley has never lost a NXT Divas match with her being the champion. She's comparable cause she's the odds on favorite to win like Ronda was.


She's been champion for three months and has had two singles matches. Not two years.

"An unexpected win" is not cashing in on Rousey/Holm at all.


----------



## Londrick

Ithil said:


> She's been champion for three months and has had two singles matches. Not two years.
> 
> "An unexpected win" is not cashing in on Rousey/Holm at all.


yes it is considering that the Holm/Rousey fight is still buzzworthy. Eva going over Bayley would create the same amount of buzz in the pro wrestling world.


----------



## Mr. I

Brie Mode said:


> yes it is considering that the Holm/Rousey fight is still buzzworthy. Eva going over Bayley would create the same amount of buzz in the pro wrestling world.


No it wouldn't.


----------



## Londrick

Ithil said:


> No it wouldn't.


So you're saying most over heel in NXT winning the divas title wouldn't create massive buzz in the pro wrestling world?


----------



## december_blue

Probably a pretty good chance we'll see Austin Aries appear in some capacity.


----------



## Mr. I

Brie Mode said:


> So you're saying most over heel in NXT winning the divas title wouldn't create massive buzz in the pro wrestling world?


It wouldn't, and what buzz it did create would be negative.


----------



## Barnerito

Brie Mode said:


> So you're saying most over heel in NXT winning the divas title wouldn't create massive buzz in the pro wrestling world?


Lawl :grin2: Trolling isn't very hard thing but you completely suck at it.


----------



## Tommy-V

Hoping that they have something good for Alexa and keep her momentum going.


----------



## Phaedra

i just had a full home alone moment when I read Aries name ... HOLY FUCK!!! SOOOOOOO.... URGH ... NO WORDS ....AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!! SO EXCITED!!! lol..


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

I like the expansion of NXT. Next year it could officially be the B-show. And with REigns ruining wrestling, we could get Ambrose and Wyatt back down to make wrestling watchable again.


----------



## Bayley <3

Brie Mode said:


> They need to capitalize on the Holly Holm vs Ronda Rousey buzz and have Eva win the NXT Divas Title.


This is the kind of dumb shit Vince is likely to do.


----------



## THANOS

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I like the expansion of NXT. Next year it could officially be the B-show. And with REigns ruining wrestling, we could get Ambrose and Wyatt back down to make wrestling watchable again.


Amen :clap. Let RAW be the Model/bodybuilder show, and bring everyone with an elite talent back to NXT. Bring back Owens, Rollins, Ambrose, the Wyatt family, Sasha, Becky, and New Day. If Bryan returns put him in NXT as well. A show with them plus Joe, Balor, Aries, Crews, Itami, Jordan and Gable, Zayn, Enzo and Cass, Asuka, Athena, and the NXT writing crew would produce some of the greatest storylines and matches of all time! :mark:


----------



## Jbardo

Nxt is so much better than raw now it really is.


----------



## DoubtGin

They will do Bayley vs Eva now right?


----------



## DoubtGin

They say that Gunner is there as well.


----------



## muttgeiger

Joe, Storm, Aries, Gunnar, Impact Zone-ish arena in Orlando... hilarious how they are essentially buying out TNA without actually doing it. Which is fine, because the branding value of The TNA name really sucks. Not sure about Roode, but I can see AJ caving at some point. Oddly enough, the one TNA guy they could really use (more on the main Roster than NXT), EC3, was the one who was right under their noses.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

Brie Mode said:


> They need to capitalize on the Holly Holm vs Ronda Rousey buzz and have Eva win the NXT Divas Title.


:yes

Eva Marie getting the upset victory would be the biggest shocker since Brock broke the streak.


----------



## Laquane Anderson

Im most excited for Bayley vs Eva. But I truly hope they allow Dana to actually get some MEANINGFUL offense in on Asuka. Im a lil tired of them booking her with little vulnerabilities.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Loudon Wainwright said:


> :yes
> 
> Eva Marie getting the upset victory would be the biggest shocker since Brock broke the streak.



... but this time the result wouldn't be stunned silence, I think we might actually see a riot if it happens.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

I'm curious to see how they position JJ and Gable as number 1 contenders for The Mechanics titles. They don't really have enough time to do a number 1 contenders tournament, so i'm guessing they'll just be announced as the next guys to face D&D


----------



## DoubtGin

Velvet Sky apparently there as well, what (source for this is ProWrestlingMag but I'm not sure how reliable they are).


----------



## RiverFenix

Pair Aries with Eva Marie - THAT WOULD BE GOLDEN.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

DoubtGin said:


> Velvet Sky apparently there as well, what (source for this is ProWrestlingMag but I'm not sure how reliable they are).


eww. No thanks.


----------



## KC Armstrong

CptRonCodpiece said:


> I'm curious to see how they position JJ and Gable as number 1 contenders for The Mechanics titles. They don't really have enough time to do a number 1 contenders tournament, so i'm guessing they'll just be announced as the next guys to face D&D



I assume that was the whole point of Gable & Jordan beating the most dominant tag team in NXT history. That should probably be enough to earn a title shot.


----------



## RiverFenix

DoubtGin said:


> Velvet Sky apparently there as well, what (source for this is ProWrestlingMag but I'm not sure how reliable they are).


If this was Attitude Era, just debut Velvet Sky as a sibling in the Dudley family tree with subtle acknowledgement of them also err...dating each other.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think it's too soon for JJ/Gable vs Mechanics because Mechanics can't lose yet, and JJ/Gable too hot to job right now. Involve Vaudvillains and BAMF and make it a fatal fourway or something.


----------



## DoubtGin

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think it's too soon for JJ/Gable vs Mechanics because Mechanics can't lose yet, and JJ/Gable too hot to job right now. Involve Vaudvillains and BAMF and make it a fatal fourway or something.


They could easily go for some dirty finish during London (DQ, distraction, whatever) and Gable & Jordan with the rematch; but that would probably take out the magic of their first title win.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Mechanics are only transitional champs, anyway. Everyone can see that Gable & Jordan is THE team in NXT right now and I don't think it's too soon to put the belts on them at all. Whether you do it in London or a few weeks later after some sort of screwy finish at Takeover doesn't really matter.


----------



## DoubtGin

whyyy


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Contract signing starting of the tapings.


----------



## DoubtGin

apparently the GM for tonight :d


----------



## december_blue

Dark match was Axel Tischer vs Manny Garcia.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

As others have said, D&D are just transitional champs, i like them, but they're clearly not the sort of team who can anchor a division. Makes sense to strike while the iron is hot with JJ and Gable. 

The fatal 4 way idea posted above is intriguing, could be an excellent match, 4 teams who can really go in the ring, and it sounds like at recent NXT house shows they've been doing JJ and Gable vs the Dubstep Cowboys and apparently the matches have been excellent, throw in the Vaudevillains and D&D and it could be a potential classic.


----------



## THANOS

december_blue said:


> Dark match was Axel Tischer vs Manny Garcia.


Dancing gimmick vs mini Luke Gallows, why?


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## DoubtGin

Fight during the contract signing


----------



## DoubtGin

> * Michael Cole comes to the ring for the NXT "Takeover: London" contract signing between Samoa Joe and NXT Champion Finn Balor. Cole is in charge until Regal returns to work after having the neck surgery, which should be Takeover. Balor and Joe come out for the signing and everything is going smooth until Finn goes to leave and Joe attacks him on the ramp from behind. Joe chokes Finn out in the middle of a referee pile


.


----------



## Jbardo

These contract signings never go according to plan.


----------



## Bayley <3

A fight during a contract signing!? :wow


----------



## Phaedra

fuck me, Cole is apparently the gm until Regal is feeling better to return to work. More reason to wish Regal a speedy recovery lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

Guess the rematch for the tag titles are now. It was scheduled for today


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Full Sail are booing every mention of Takeover: London. FFS grow up.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## THANOS

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Full Sail are booing every mention of Takeover: London. FFS grow up.


Sometimes I like their reactions, but the selfishness is really cringeworthy.


----------



## DoubtGin

Mechanics win obviously


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Champs retain


----------



## december_blue

Cass & Enzo are back!


----------



## DoubtGin

OH MY


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Looks like Enzo & Cass v Mechanics at TO


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Jersey

Cass healed already?


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

So Cass's injury was just a work, looks like JJ and Gable have to wait a little longer for the belts.


----------



## DoubtGin

Cass&Enzo vs Mechanics makes more sense for me, imo. Jordan & Gable will most likely be built up even further and take the titles after that.


----------



## Phaedra

ahem, how you doin' ... :mark:lol.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## DoubtGin

rip Dana


----------



## Phaedra

Asuka's out now, and there will be an ambush. I predict for London Takeover Dana and Emma vs Asuka and Athena.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## december_blue

Emma jumped Asuka.


----------



## DoubtGin

you were right, Asuka gets ambushed


----------



## DoubtGin

Crews beating jobber Jessy Sorensen


----------



## DoubtGin

Corbin vs Crews announced for Takeover


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Full Sail are booing every mention of Takeover: London. FFS grow up.


Full sail gonna full sail. They are truly the most annoying marks in wrestling today. 

Where's Kevin Owens when you need him? wens2


----------



## DoubtGin

Alright, Bayley vs Eva is happening now.

this is going to be epic


----------



## DoubtGin

greatest debut in the history of NXT


----------



## Phaedra

womens title match, apparently lil naitch is refereeing this one. (not apparently, lol you got the pic @DoubtGin lol, i love that guy, no real explanation for it lol)

oh god ... pray to the gods of wrestling. The heat if she won would be monumental, not in a good way, in a -nobody will let you talk when you have a microphone and they chant randomly through your matches- kind of heat.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

DoubtGin said:


> greatest debut in the history of NXT


Little Naitch! :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Nia Jax + Eva officially teaming up.


----------



## Phaedra

DoubtGin said:


> greatest debut in the history of NXT


hahahaha, he got a huge pop, shame we won't see that on tv lol.


----------



## King In The North

Nia Jax wants to get over come out and destroy them both. Taking Eva off tv and building to takeover london against underdog champ Bayley.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Phaedra

oh no, i feel ill, that's Nia Jax with her. I hope the whole of the female locker room spills out and stands in bayley's corner lol.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Didn't Lil Naitch ref a womens match at a Takeover before?


----------



## december_blue

The Big Red Wolf.


----------



## Phaedra

Eva wins we riot chants ... and tbh, its a small enough venue and she has enough bad heat for it to actually happen. If she wins ... god help us, not from bayley, come away now, you've got to pay a little more fucking dues than that.


----------



## King In The North

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Didn't Lil Naitch ref a womens match at a Takeover before?


Charlotte/Nattie I believe.


----------



## DoubtGin

Nia Jax is distracting the ref while Eva is trying to win with some fast pins; apparently very tense right now :ti


----------



## Callisto

I'm assuming this is airing next Wednesday or no?


----------



## DoubtGin

Callisto said:


> I'm assuming this is airing next Wednesday or no?


Yup.


Eva just hit her finisher


----------



## december_blue




----------



## DoubtGin

Good, Bayley won.


----------



## Bayley <3

Common sense prevails again. bama4


----------



## december_blue

And all is well with the world. You can all take a deep breath.


----------



## DoubtGin

post-match beatdown


----------



## Phaedra

we humbly thank you.


----------



## december_blue

As much as I love Eva, now just isn't the time to take the title off Bayley. Definitely looking forward to some Bayley vs. Nia Jax matches though.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Happy for Bayley. She didn't deserve to lose the title so quick just to shock people.


----------



## Bayley <3

Oh god Nia is next.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Bayley wins~~~~~~ Hell yeah.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Nia Jax getting a title shot at Takeover?

:tripsscust


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Oh thank God! Amen!!! 

Full Sail wasn't ready for the shit storm that would have happened if Eva would have won.


----------



## Mr. I

Nia vs Bayley as a Takeover match does not sound good at all.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Bayley retains!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Nia also better not win. Emma = Next champ followed by Asuka.*


----------



## TN Punk

Man, Eva Marie so awful. She botched more than usual and the match moved so slow. You could see Bayley telling her what to do every step of the way.


----------



## Phaedra

Well i don't think we need to worry about Nia Jax winning the title anytime soon. Yeah she's The Rock's cousin and that will pull some weight in those parts, but it's Bayley guys, the only real danger was EM because of the higher ups. She'll somehow manage to do it and build her profile as a fighter, a determined scrapper. 

she drops the title to emma or asuka, and then she joins her sisters, hopefully by then they won't all still be huddled in groups like teenagers at a school dance.


----------



## december_blue

Dillinger vs. Corbin now.


----------



## Bayley <3

Bayleys gear was awesome


----------



## RiverFenix

Pretty lazy booking though - Balor vs Joe happens because Joe attacks Balor, Enzo/Cass vs Mechanics happen because sneak attack betdowns, now Bayley vs Nia booked that way as well.


----------



## DoubtGin

2. episode kicks off

Corbin vs Dillinger


----------



## december_blue




----------



## december_blue

Blue Pants vs. Nia Jax


----------



## Phaedra

fucking leva bates is back ... to get wrecked by nia jax tho.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Serious question time. What the actual fuck is Nia Jax wearing? Looks like she auditioned (and succesfully got the role) for the part of Road Warrior Hack.


----------



## checkcola

Glad to see Blue Pants back


----------



## DoubtGin

James Storm is back to fight Adam Rose


----------



## KC Armstrong

I will never be okay with this bullshit WWE nepotism. Nia Jax getting a fucking Takeover spot right away when she hasn't proven jack shit? Fuck that.


----------



## Lazyking

KC Armstrong said:


> I will never be okay with this bullshit WWE nepotism. Nia Jax getting a fucking Takeover spot right away when she hasn't proven jack shit? Fuck that.


They have announced Eva vs. Bayley 2 at Takeover tho...so chill.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

They fucked up the women's booking so bad. 

Billie Kay should've already been established by now and feuding with Asuka, meanwhile Emma feuds with Bayley. 

Nia Jax should not be getting pushed this hard when she's as green as goose shit. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Pretty lazy booking though - Balor vs Joe happens because Joe attacks Balor, Enzo/Cass vs Mechanics happen because sneak attack betdowns, now Bayley vs Nia booked that way as well.


NXT booking has become lazy as fuck since Dusty passed.


----------



## NakNak

Fuck off James Storm. Boring as fuck, I'm sorry. He was at his best teaming with Bobby Roode or having a feud with him.

I hope the tag match for Takeover is Enzo&Cass vs JJ&Gable vs BaM vs Mechanics


----------



## Frost99

Bayley <3 said:


> Common sense prevails again. bama4


This time but the price of "_freedom from #*WWElogic *is that we must be ever vigilant to BS booking_"

Survivior Series I'm looking @ You #NOCasperthegingerCHAMPION #NoSamoanCena #Growsomeballs


----------



## Phaedra

Lazyking said:


> They have announced Eva vs. Bayley 2 at Takeover tho...so chill.


but, but ... oh my god! the danger hasn't passed, are they fucking insane?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lazyking said:


> They have announced Eva vs. Bayley 2 at Takeover tho...so chill.



Umm... WHAT???

If Eva lost tonight and she's getting a rematch at Takeover that means she's definitely getting the title. What in the blue hell are they doing???


----------



## DoubtGin

Gable & Jordan vs Vaudevillians


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Lazyking said:


> They have announced Eva vs. Bayley 2 at Takeover tho...so chill.


You're joking right?


----------



## Bayley <3

Watched the Bayley and Eva match. It was.. it's a match. A lot of shennanigans. Heel ref, Nia. Some of Evas offense still looks horrible. She can bump okay though she took a clothesline well. 

She also did some air guitar shit idk wtf that was


----------



## Phaedra

If that womens title match for London is true then they may as well rename it to NXT TAKEOVER: CANNAE HEAR YOURSELF THINK 

the noise in the fucking arena will be deafening.


----------



## KC Armstrong

> She also did some air guitar shit idk wtf that was



... the female Hollywood Hogan, obviously


----------



## Frost99

Lazyking said:


> They have announced Eva vs. Bayley 2 at Takeover tho...so chill.


What? There actually going through with THAT? First time in London for the NXT woman's division & THAT'S the "first impression" they want to leave? Plus it's a Takeover which means LONGER match length........

Unless Baley is going to be wrestling a red haired MOP this isn't going to go over very well.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## KC Armstrong

I am seriously shocked. I really thought the whole point of doing Eva vs Bayley at the taping was because they knew they couldn't book that shit for a Takeover, let alone the first international Takeover. Holy living fuck!


----------



## Lazyking

it could be a false alarm guys.. I didn't see it on a official twitter that it was Bayley vs Eva Marie at Takeover.. so apologies.


----------



## Phaedra

looks like the vaudevillians might be going heel again, they refused to shake the hands of gable and jordan. that's probably another match for takeover, which means it's the mechanics vs the realest guys.


----------



## DoubtGin

Vaudevillians refused to shake the hands of Jordan/Gable.

Alrightttt


----------



## KC Armstrong

Lazyking said:


> it could be a false alarm guys.. I didn't see it on a offical twitter that it was Bayley vs Eva Marie at Takeover.. so apologies.



So you just posted that to get a reaction? Congrats, it worked.


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm more excited about Adam Rose than James Storm


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

If The Vaudevillains are turning heel again, hopefully we get some comedic vignettes at JJ/Gable's expense, just like they did with the Lucha Dragons.

But first, we train!


----------



## Lazyking

KC Armstrong said:


> So you just posted that to get a reaction? Congrats, it worked.


No, I thought it was real when I saw it, but not so sure now.


----------



## DoubtGin

Gionna vs Emma, she'S called Liv Morgan now.


----------



## Bayley <3

Wtf is Liv morgan


----------



## Phaedra

Gionna Daddio has yet another ring name i think. Liv? i dunno lol. 

liv morgan sounds like a secretary, please just come to the conclusion that she has to be Gionna Daddio.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Gionna's new name is Liv Morgan...


----------



## Jersey

DoubtGin said:


> Gionna vs Emma, she'S called Liv Morgan now.


Bae returns:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## december_blue

I preferred Marley to Liv Morgan. Neither name is all that great.


----------



## DoubtGin

Emma wins, Asuka vs Emma confirmed for London


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Gionna Daddio is like the best wrestling name you can get (think of all the whose your daddio jokes), why not just let her use it?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

DoubtGin said:


> Emma wins, Asuka vs Emma confirmed for London


Gonna steal the show :rusevyes


----------



## Jersey

I'm still calling her Gionna.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Alright_Mate

Emma & Gionna in the ring together :trips5

Shame about the name change though, Liv Morgan sounds awful.


----------



## Phaedra

Can't Gionna Daddio be like Gia Daddio or something? daddio is just too good to pass up man.


----------



## PimentoSlice

It's funny people on twitter now wish Gionna had just kept the name Marley...When they hated that name as well. Maybe the name "Liv Morgan" has some significance to her personally, who knows. I don't really concern myself with names anyway because what matters is if someone is good or sucks. 

I'm sure her name will take time to get used to but what matters is that she is being featured on a more regular basis.


----------



## Certified G

Emma and Gionna Daddio in the same ring. :wall


----------



## DoubtGin

Apparently Joe vs Ciampa is quite stiff. Nice.


----------



## Phaedra

DoubtGin said:


>


I saw this and thought, 'they are going to kick the absolute living shit out of each other' turns out ... true lol, someone on twitter they can't describe how violent the match has been lol. fun times. 
i fucking love ciampa.


----------



## december_blue

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Gionna Daddio is like the best wrestling name you can get (think of all the whose your daddio jokes), why not just let her use it?


Because that's her actual name. They need something they can own.


----------



## Rasslor

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Rasslor said:


> HOLY FUCK!


WAIT, WHAT!?


----------



## Phaedra

Oh god, they are going to have to start having defibrillators at full sail, AJ Styles just showed up.


----------



## CMDeluxe

That looks fake to me and twitter isn't blowing up, bloody amazing if he is there though


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

december_blue said:


> Because that's her actual name. They need something they can own.


Fair point, but while on this topic, why doesn't that apply to Cena then? He's going by his shoot name, everyone else is using a stage name.


----------



## DoubtGin

that AJ Styles pic seems to be fake

Riddick Moss vs. Bull Dempsey is next


----------



## CMDeluxe

It's Bull vs Riddick Moss, so almost as good....


----------



## Jersey

CMDeluxe said:


> That looks fake to me and twitter isn't blowing up, bloody amazing if he is there though


Give it time


----------



## DGenerationMC

Eh, I'm not sure.


----------



## Phaedra

CMDeluxe said:


> That looks fake to me and twitter isn't blowing up, bloody amazing if he is there though


now looks almost certain to be ps. 

some real cunts on the internet lol.


----------



## december_blue

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Fair point, but while on this topic, why doesn't that apply to Cena then? He's going by his shoot name, everyone else is using a stage name.


He was grandfathered in. Same with Orton and guys like that. Eventually the mandate was put in place that everyone needs a name the WWE owns.


----------



## Mr. I

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Fair point, but while on this topic, why doesn't that apply to Cena then? He's going by his shoot name, everyone else is using a stage name.


Because he comes from a different time, when the rules were not what they are today.


----------



## Bayley <3

:lol falling for that styles pic. 

Look at the ring crew, the crowd, and the tron. If those don't give away the fact it's shopped nothing will


----------



## Sarcasm1

Wow these tapings that lead up to London seems disappointing so far.


----------



## tommo010

you can tell that AJ pic is fake by the crowd just sitting down


----------



## Ham and Egger

NakNak said:


> Fuck off James Storm. Boring as fuck, I'm sorry. He was at his best teaming with Bobby Roode or having a feud with him.
> 
> I hope the tag match for Takeover is Enzo&Cass vs JJ&Gable vs BaM vs Mechanics


Storm is the fucking man. I'm getting ready for that TNA invasion storyline with Joe, Storm, Aries, and Gunner! :mark:


----------



## HOJO

http://boards.420chan.org/wooo/res/4918742.php#4919024
/wooo/ stay getting into fights with other forums, fam


----------



## Phaedra

Bayley <3 said:


> :lol falling for that styles pic.
> 
> Look at the ring crew, the crowd, and the tron. If those don't give away the fact it's shopped nothing will


all things realised after the excitement of the possibility lol, it's so obvious once you know lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

Enzo&Cass vs jobbers


----------



## Phaedra

zo and cass vs a jobber tag team. i'm not going to lie, nearly all of these matches have been fucking squashes.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bayley <3 said:


> Watched the Bayley and Eva match. It was.. it's a match. A lot of shennanigans. Heel ref, Nia. Some of Evas offense still looks horrible. She can bump okay though she took a clothesline well.
> 
> She also did some air guitar shit idk wtf that was


I see she's been watching her Hiroshi Tanahashi tapes. :curry2


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Pretty weak build to takeover so far IMO.


----------



## Phaedra

Just a side note and something i've been thinking since I saw the last breaking ground, are Carmella and Cass an item? just curious lol like a wee old woman at the steamie lol.


----------



## Mr. I

Ham and Egger said:


> I see she's been watching her Hiroshi Tanahashi tapes. :curry2


I am in doubt of her once in a century credentials.


----------



## DoubtGin

Well they usually go for "squahes" before Takeover because they want to make every wrestler look strong. Also, they will most likely use backstage segments and promos again to build up the matches.

The card seems rather lacklustre in terms of build, but that can be fixed and the match quality should be pretty good overall I think.


----------



## DoubtGin

Enzo&Cass vs Mechanics confirmed for Takeover.


----------



## Phaedra

DoubtGin said:


> Well they usually go for "squahes" before Takeover because they want to make every wrestler look strong. Also, they will most likely use backstage segments and promos again to build up the matches.
> 
> The card seems rather lacklustre in terms of build, but that can be fixed and the match quality should be pretty good overall I think.


yeah this is true, the success of the shows will depend on the editing and the backstage things they tape.



DoubtGin said:


> Enzo&Cass vs Mechanics confirmed for Takeover.


awesome and yet ... worrying that the mechanics are too damn good as tag team champs.It's weird how this happens, that by the time they pull the trigger on the guys who should have had the titles six months ago get the push to that spot, the other teams are more relevant, or deserving, like the mechanics and GJ


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Still think Enzo and Cass should have won the titles in New York. Winning in London will be nice and all, but not the same.


----------



## THANOS

Are the tapings still going? I'm hoping Aries will debut, or at least get a vignette.


----------



## DoubtGin

Asuka vs Purazzo


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Hahaha that AJ Styles pic is so fake :lol. No way he'd be there when he's in the main event at next months PPV in ROH.


----------



## DoubtGin

THANOS said:


> Are the tapings still going? I'm hoping Aries will debut, or at least get a vignette.


Yup, third match for the last tapings going on right now. Probably half an hour of TV material ahead now.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Jbardo

Still a chance we see Aries.


----------



## Phaedra

DoubtGin said:


>


new titantron? niiiiccceee.

and lmfao, Asuka won by knock out, she knocked a bitch out ... well beautiful deonna purrazzo, she knocked her out.


----------



## KC Armstrong

So no Gable & Jordan, no Alexa at Takeover. Not that excited about Takeover tbh.


----------



## CMDeluxe

Solomon Crowe not appearing again by the looks of it. I reckon his days might be numbered.


----------



## DoubtGin

CMDeluxe said:


> Solomon Crowe not appearing again by the looks of it. I reckon his days might be numbered.


:mj2


----------



## Phaedra

CMDeluxe said:


> Solomon Crowe not appearing again by the looks of it. I reckon his days might be numbered.


You don't know how sad that statement makes me. Any fan of wrestling should be saddened by such a proposition, he's too talented.


----------



## Bayley <3

Lol hype bros. 



Why.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## december_blue

DoubtGin said:


>


What are they wearing?


----------



## Jersey

Alexa's new gear looks cool


----------



## THANOS

CMDeluxe said:


> Solomon Crowe not appearing again by the looks of it. I reckon his days might be numbered.





DoubtGin said:


> :mj2


^ To be completely honest, he shit the bed in all of his opportunities. All of the blame falls on his shoulders, just like it did with Hero.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

As if Blake couldn't look any more of an idiot. Looks good on Bliss though.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Are they planning to do tapings in England? I don't expect them to tape at Full Sail during the week of Christmas.


----------



## Phaedra

I love Alexa Bitch and her boys. those three could main roster tomorrow imo, cause of the strength of their gimmick. Also looks like they aim to build Bliss as the next Stratus. (we might want to put that title on Daddio, that girl has no wrestling experience and she's at the level she's at already, in-fucking-credible btw)


----------



## DGenerationMC

CMDeluxe said:


> Solomon Crowe not appearing again by the looks of it. I reckon his days might be numbered.












Think happy thoughts, think happy thoughts.


----------



## CMDeluxe

Sarcasm1 said:


> Are they planning to do tapings in England? I don't expect them to tape at Full Sail during the week of Christmas.


I'd guess they'll tape one episode before Takeover and then have a best of special on the week of Christmas maybe.


----------



## Phaedra

THANOS said:


> ^ To be completely honest, he shit the bed in all of his opportunities. All of the blame falls on his shoulders, just like it did with Hero.


Please don't, it's kind of traumatic lol. (btw I know, thats the saddest bit)


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

tommo010 said:


> you can tell that AJ pic is fake by the crowd just sitting down


Exactly. If AJ Motherfucking Styles showed up (OUT OF NOWHERE!) in NXT, everyone in Full Sail would be on their fucking feet, not sitting on their goddamn hands. Good fake pic, though.


----------



## KC Armstrong

BAMF better go over these fuckers


----------



## PimentoSlice

Blake is certainly not helping quell the gay rumors at all. One week he has pig tails, then the next week he has some luxurious long diamond earrings.... I got to had to him he knows how to get heat and make the crowd hate him or at least confuse them...

Bravo.


----------



## DoubtGin

some compare the gear to what Freddie Kruger would wear, I can definitely see that


----------



## DoubtGin

Hype Bros unfortunately win


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

What exactly was wrong with the Benoit-ish tights? Plus it had their names on them, so you could remember which one was which


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Bliss looks so damn hot in that. The Kruger look on the guys...not so much.


----------



## Bayley <3

:lol that gear is horrible


----------



## Mr. I

Rodgers said:


> Hahaha that AJ Styles pic is so fake :lol. No way he'd be there when he's in the main event at next months PPV in ROH.


And the number two match at Wrestle Kingdom 10


----------



## KC Armstrong

DoubtGin said:


> Hype Bros unfortunately win


Jesus Christ...


----------



## THANOS

Phaedra said:


> Please don't, it's kind of traumatic lol. (btw I know, thats the saddest bit)


It does suck, I was right on the Sami Callihan train when I heard he signed, and I was hoping I'd see the Dark Taz, that I loved on the indy scene, but instead I got an angry troll with an awful moveset for his size. It's no wonder Full-Sail turned on him, the dude never adjusted for some reason?


----------



## Phaedra

I think they are closing tapings with bayley, which is sad ... cause no AA.


----------



## DoubtGin

Linda McMahon is there as well :mj4


----------



## Jersey

DoubtGin said:


> Hype Bros unfortunately win


----------



## DoubtGin

Bayley vs Peyton

no surprises this time I guess


----------



## CMDeluxe

Phaedra said:


> I think they are closing tapings with bayley, which is sad ... cause no AA.


Hopefully taped something backstage for a match at takeover or something. Both Neville and Breeze were originally advertised for the UK tour so maybe do a promo to set him up vs one of them would be great.


----------



## Jbardo

This 3rd episode looks easily the weakest of the 3.


----------



## THANOS

Hopefully Aries debuts at Takeover: London then.


----------



## Jersey

THANOS said:


> Hopefully Aries debuts at Takeover: London then.


----------



## DoubtGin

Eva Marie & Nia JAx confronting Bayley :/


----------



## Jersey

Oh no


----------



## december_blue

PaigeLover said:


> Oh no


Oh yes.


----------



## DoubtGin

Nia Jax vs Bayley for Takeover.


----------



## Jbardo

Surprised Balor hasn't had a match.


----------



## Phaedra

Just everybody clap and the fairy will come back to life (and maybe it will be a tag match and Athena will aid Bayley, they'd be sooo cool together)


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

DoubtGin said:


> Eva Marie & Nia JAx confronting Bayley :/


----------



## Bayley <3

Eva / Nia vs Bayley just screams bad.


----------



## Phaedra

Jbardo said:


> Surprised Balor hasn't had a match.


just about to, that's the closer, balor and crews vs corbin and joe.


----------



## Suede & Velvet

DoubtGin said:


> some compare the gear to what Freddie Kruger would wear, I can definitely see that


Blake is the best heel in the biz.


----------



## CMDeluxe

Joe/Corbin vs Crews/Balor main event.

Apparently Nia killed Eva but it's only 1 person saying it at the mo.


----------



## DoubtGin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/667522635207716869
:lol


----------



## Sarcasm1

At least Eva actually beat talents that has contracts with the WWE to be a number one contender. Only win Nia got from an actually talent signed is Carmella.


----------



## TN Punk

Nia Jax really shitted on Eva lol. It was great.


----------



## december_blue

TN Punk said:


> Nia Jax really shitted on Eva lol. It was great.


Was it cathartic?


----------



## TN Punk

CMDeluxe said:


> Joe/Corbin vs Crews/Balor main event.
> 
> Apparently Nia killed Eva but it's only 1 person saying it at the mo.


She did it was funny. Eva started talking and Nia snatched the Mic and said she can talk for herself. Then when she finished she handed the mic back to her lol.


----------



## december_blue




----------



## Phaedra

em ... I think Aries just came out ... I CAN'T MARK UNTIL TRUE.

NOPE.


----------



## DoubtGin

Joe choked Balor


----------



## Bayley <3

Phaedra said:


> em ... I think Aries just came out ... I CAN'T MARK UNTIL TRUE.


Not that I've seen. A troll photo was put up though and somehow people are buying it


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Is there really any doubt that Balor's retaining in London?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

How can you guys not love the Frosted Flake Wesley Blake like I do? He's doing his best to channel late 90's Jericho (goes without saying not as well). Between his in ring talent and his complete willingness to commit to the character, he's got a chance to be something more than Alexa's little bliss.


----------



## Jbardo

Joe has got the upper hand every time on Balor, wonder if Balor retains.


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How can you guys not love the Frosted Flake Wesley Blake like I do? He's doing his best to channel late 90's Jericho (goes without saying not as well). Between his in ring talent and his complete willingness to commit to the character, he's got a chance to be something more than Alexa's little bliss.


I like Blake and Murphy, i think putting Alexa with them actually gave them a small amount of personality, but there's no other way to say it, Blake looks gay as fuck right now. It wouldn't be so bad if it was just the odd hair (Jericho style heat), but earrings and whatever the fuck that thing he was wearing tonight are just going too far into silly territory, instead of cheap heat territory. He's obviously trying to get heat, but he's going too far with it, and it's actually making the other 2 (Bliss and Murphy) look like idiots by association.

Dude just needs to stick to the dubstep, gaudy tights and bleached hair, and he'll still get the Barbie chants to show it's working.


----------



## PimentoSlice

The amount of people being fooled by bad Photoshops on twitter is so sad.

Some fool made a shitty Austin Aries Photoshop and people are buying it. Word to the wise, if someone really debuts anywhere, you will see twitter blow up with multiple posts and different angles of said debut. Please don't be fooled by crappy Photoshoppers or in this case Windows paint painters... 








Atrocious.


----------



## december_blue

*November 25th Episode:*

* Michael Cole comes to the ring for the NXT "Takeover: London" contract signing between Samoa Joe and NXT Champion Finn Balor. Cole is in charge until Regal returns to work after having the neck surgery, which should be Takeover. Balor and Joe come out for the signing and everything is going smooth until Finn goes to leave and Joe attacks him on the ramp from behind. Joe chokes Finn out in the middle of a referee pile

* The Vaudevillains vs. The Mechanics for the NXT Tag Team Titles is next. Dawson and Dash retain clean. After the match, Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady run down and attack the champs, chasing them off

* Asuka vs. Dana Brooke is next but Emma jumps Asuka from behind and they beat her down

* Apollo Crews defeated Jesse Sorensen. After the match, Crews accepted Baron Corbin's Takeover challenge

* Eva Marie vs. NXT Women's Champion Bayley is in progress. Nia Jax has already pulled one referee out of the ring to help Eva. Eva has almost stolen a few pins as well. Bayley retains after a super Belly to Bayley. After the match, Nia attacks Bayley and leaves her laying

* Baron Corbin defeated Tye Dillinger with End of Days

*December 2nd Episode:*

* Nia Jax squashed Blue Pants

* James Storm defeated Adam Rose with a superkick

* Chad Gable and Jason Jordan defeated The Vaudevillains clean. Simon Gotch and Aiden English walked away from a handshake after the match

* Emma defeated Gionna Daddio, now using the name Liv Morgan

* Asuka appears on the big screen training with a heavy bag. She says, "Emma, see you in London."

* Samoa Joe defeated Tommaso Ciampa in a violent, hard-hitting match

*December 9th Episode:*

* Bull Dempsey defeated Riddick Moss in a match that had some comedy spots the crowd enjoyed

* Enzo Amore and Big Cass with Carmella defeated Corey Hollis and John Skyler

* Asuka defeated Deonna Purrazzo by knockout. Emma and Dana appeared on the stage to taunt her

* Zack Ryder and Mojo Rawley defeated Blake and Murphy with a super Rough Ryder off the top

* Bayley defeated Peyton Royce in a non-title match. After the match, Eva Marie and Nia Jax came out to the stage to huge boos. Nia says, "see you in London."

* Finn Balor and Apollo Crews vs. Samoa Joe and Baron Corbin is the main event. Joe chokes Finn out and the referee stops the match. The show ends with Joe holding the NXT Title


----------



## Laquane Anderson

So despite all the drama queens and heralds of doom, Eva and Bayley had a decent match.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Laquane Anderson said:


> So despite all the drama queens and heralds of doom, Eva and Bayley had a decent match.


https://www.periscope.tv/w/1kvKpDZgMebKE <---The match. 

Decent? I would say it was a throwaway match with a lot of unnecessary hi jinx. But some might think otherwise.


----------



## Mr. I

Laquane Anderson said:


> So despite all the drama queens and heralds of doom, Eva and Bayley had a decent match.


No one has said it was decent.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

december_blue said:


> *December 2nd Episode:*
> 
> * Nia Jax squashed Blue Pants
> 
> * James Storm defeated Adam Rose with a superkick
> 
> * Chad Gable and Jason Jordan defeated The Vaudevillains clean. Simon Gotch and Aiden English walked away from a handshake after the match
> 
> * Emma defeated Gionna Daddio, now using the name Liv Morgan
> 
> * Asuka appears on the big screen training with a heavy bag. She says, "Emma, see you in London."
> 
> * Samoa Joe defeated Tommaso Ciampa in a violent, hard-hitting match


I am not liking Nia Jax. Can Gionna please win her next match?


----------



## PeepShow

Wow. Finn not getting ANY momentum before London? Definitely retaining. 

I'm actually interested in seeing how well Bayley does in carrying Eva. Sounds like we're getting Bayley/Nia at London though. Ewww.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Bayley achieved the impossible dream, she carried Eva to an entertaining match. That alone is a bigger accomplishment than all of Trish's and Michelle McCool's championships. Bayley could retire tomorrow and go down as the greatest women's wrestler of all time from that 2.5* match.


----------



## Bayley <3

Laquane Anderson said:


> So despite all the drama queens and heralds of doom, Eva and Bayley had a decent match.


It was just okay. Covered up by a lot of outside shenanigans.


----------



## rorschach51

.


----------



## FROSTY

DoubtGin said:


> Cass&Enzo vs Mechanics makes more sense for me, imo. Jordan & Gable will most likely be built up even further and take the titles after that.


Cass is gonna turn on Enzo during the hot tag, going heel and starting their feud. Just like Windham did to Luger when they were WCW tag team champions, this lead to Barry's invitation into the 4 Horseman. I expect Big Cass to take a accidental shot from Enzo getting knocked off the apron. He'll jump back on the ring apron like all is well, but as soon as Amore finally makes it to his corner for the hot tag. BLAM! Big Cass levels that motherfucker with a haymaker, and jumps back to the floor turning his back on Carmella and Enzo, to the boos mixed with shocked silence from the crowd. Cass vs Enzo will be the hot feud going into the New Year.


----------



## FROSTY

KC Armstrong said:


> I will never be okay with this bullshit WWE nepotism. Nia Jax getting a fucking Takeover spot right away when she hasn't proven jack shit? Fuck that.


She's proven she isn't good at wrestling and that her gut is bigger than mine. 

:CENA :vince2 unk :strong :rock1


----------



## FROSTY

DoubtGin said:


> Gionna vs Emma, she'S called Liv Morgan now.


---------------------------------------:bbrown3 :wall :curry2 

She is so much hotter than Eva, and much better as a wrestler as well, looks like I have to change her name now.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Cass is gonna turn on Enzo during the hot tag, going heel and starting their feud. Just like Windham did to Luger when they were WCW tag team champions, this lead to Barry's invitation into the 4 Horseman. I expect Big Cass to take a accidental shot from Enzo getting knocked off the apron. He'll jump back on the ring apron like all is well, but as soon as Amore finally makes it to his corner for the hot tag. BLAM! Big Cass levels that motherfucker with a haymaker, and jumps back to the floor turning his back on Carmella and Enzo, to the boos mixed with shocked silence from the crowd. Cass vs Enzo will be the hot feud going into the New Year.


Lol you've been watching a lot of old shit on the network haven't you?

That won't happen if only for A) they're real life best friends who love tagging with each other and B) Enzo doesn't have a ton of potential as a single's wrestler.


----------



## FROSTY

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol you've been watching a lot of old shit on the network haven't you?
> 
> That won't happen if only for A) they're real life best friends who love tagging with each other and B) Enzo doesn't have a ton of potential as a single's wrestler.


 (Sure have lol)Right but sooner or later they're gonna want to do something else with Cass, and if they are real BF's I think it would be a fucking blast doing a hot feud with my buddy. Kinda like Owens and Zayn have done. Plus Cass was coming out and showing little to no interest in anything Enzo would say, or their shtick that he gets so hyper for. I'm telling you I've noticed definite heel foreshadowing over the last several episodes Zo & Cass were on.

To answer B) Enzo has a natural charisma that gets people behind him, and the serious gift of gab. Not seeing the problem with the potential here, his ring work has gotten so much better just over the last 2 months.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> (Sure have lol)Right but sooner or later they're gonna want to do something else with Cass, and if they are real BF's I think it would be a fucking blast doing a hot feud with my buddy. Kinda like Owens and Zayn have done. Plus Cass was coming out and showing little to no interest in anything Enzo would say, or their shtick that he gets so hyper for. I'm telling you I've noticed definite heel foreshadowing over the last several episodes Zo & Cass were on.
> 
> To answer B) Enzo has a natural charisma that gets people behind him, and the serious gift of gab. Not seeing the problem with the potential here, his ring work has gotten so much better just over the last 2 months.


By no means do I think he's bad in ring or should be limited to comedy but as a single's guy thats exactly what he would end up as.


----------



## FROSTY

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> By no means do I think he's bad in ring or should be limited to comedy but as a single's guy thats exactly what he would end up as.


You're probably right.

Oh also why I think Cass is turning heel on Enzo. Cass was coming out and showing little to no interest in anything Enzo would say, or their shtick that he gets so hyper for. I'm telling you I've noticed definite heel foreshadowing over the last several episodes Zo & Cass were on.


----------



## jacobrgroman

CptRonCodpiece said:


> If The Vaudevillains are turning heel again, hopefully we get some comedic vignettes at JJ/Gable's expense, just like they did with the Lucha Dragons.
> 
> But first, we train!


those were so good.


----------



## jacobrgroman

CptRonCodpiece said:


> Gionna Daddio is like the best wrestling name you can get (think of all the whose your daddio jokes), why not just let her use it?


at _LEAST_ give her "gionna".


----------



## jacobrgroman

PimentoSlice said:


> https://www.periscope.tv/w/1kvKpDZgMebKE <---The match.
> 
> Decent? I would say it was a throwaway match with a lot of unnecessary hi jinx. But some might think otherwise.


wish we could turn the volume down on that link. I really hate hearing the person recording talk/chant throughout the match.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Apart from Asuka vs Emma, the card kinda sucks?


----------



## jacobrgroman

PimentoSlice said:


> Blake is certainly not helping quell the gay rumors at all. One week he has pig tails, then the next week he has some luxurious long diamond earrings.... I got to had to him he knows how to get heat and make the crowd hate him or at least confuse them...
> 
> Bravo.


he _is_ dating bliss though. or at least last I was aware of.

I do love his mannerisms though. good heat.


----------



## KC Armstrong

jacobrgroman said:


> he _is_ dating bliss though. or at least last I was aware of.
> 
> I do love his mannerisms though. good heat.



No, Murphy is dating Alexa.


----------



## DG89

PeepShow said:


> Wow. Finn not getting ANY momentum before London? Definitely retaining.
> 
> I'm actually interested in seeing how well Bayley does in carrying Eva. Sounds like we're getting Bayley/Nia at London though. Ewww.



It seems to me like they're pitting Bayley against all of the NXT roster to give her a good, diverse run as champ. First her matches with Banks, then Bliss, then Eva, now Nia. It wouldn't surprise me if she has a feud with Carmella and/or Dana Brooke and Emma early next year, before transitioning into a feud with Asuka at the NXT Takeover at Wrestlemania weekend where she drops the title and debuts on RAW the night after Mania 32.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Do people really think Blake is gay and if so, what does it matter as long as he's not a ****** like Darren?


----------



## december_blue

DG89 said:


> It seems to me like they're pitting Bayley against all of the NXT roster to give her a good, diverse run as champ. First her matches with Banks, then Bliss, then Eva, now Nia. It wouldn't surprise me if she has a feud with Carmella and/or Dana Brooke and Emma early next year, before transitioning into a feud with Asuka at the NXT Takeover at Wrestlemania weekend where she drops the title and debuts on RAW the night after Mania 32.


Exactly! That's how I see it. Placing importance on Bayley and the title by showing that all of these women are gunning for it.


----------



## december_blue

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Do people really think Blake is gay and if so, what does it matter as long as he's not a ****** like Darren?


What does this even mean?


----------



## FROSTY

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Do people really think Blake is gay and if so, what does it matter as long as he's not a ****** like Darren?


Huh, I mean I'm assuming there is a difference between the two I just don't know about, so would you mind enlightening me on what I'm missing here?


----------



## King In The North

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Do people really think Blake is gay and if so, what does it matter as long as he's not a ****** like Darren?


Usually like your posts but what the fuck? Grow up dude.


----------



## A-C-P

Samoa Joe vs Ciampa :banderas


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

december_blue said:


> What does this even mean?





91ReasonsYouLose said:


> Huh, I mean I'm assuming there is a difference between the two I just don't know about, so would you mind enlightening me on what I'm missing here?





King In The North said:


> Usually like your posts but what the fuck? Grow up dude.


Geez I didn't think this was so obtuse or controversial. Darren is a gay man but he's also a stereotypical, whiny bitch-- you know the negative image some people associate with gay men, a "******". You can be gay and not be like that was all I was saying.


----------



## december_blue

A-C-P said:


> Samoa Joe vs Ciampa :banderas


Sounds like it was amazing! Can't wait to see it on TV.


----------



## King In The North

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Geez I didn't think this was so obtuse or controversial. Darren is a gay man but he's also a stereotypical, whiny bitch-- you know the negative image some people associate with gay men, a "******". You can be gay and not be like that was all I was saying.


Then use whiny bitch. Even the term Diva would be more acceptable because those are words describing their personality and actions. Very least it's a horrible choice in words.


----------



## Chris22

I'm just wondering how the fuck Nia Jax gets the next title match at TakeOver London? She literally hasn't shown anything, just squashed a few girls and definitely needs to improve more (and drop like 20lbs while she's at it) before getting this kind of opportunity. I also don't like Eva being put in to this lackey type role with her either.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

King In The North said:


> Then use whiny bitch. Even the term Diva would be more acceptable because those are words describing their personality and actions. Very least it's a horrible choice in words.


I mean you're right but if we're going to be splitting hairs about this then bitch is also problematic since it's a female dog rather than just a dog. Negativity associated with gender etc. 

I'm not particularly a Darren Young fan (he does seem a tool) but at the same time I have sympathy for the guy because it must be pretty fucking tough being the only 'out' wrestler on the roster (on top of being a gay black man = racism + homophobia). 95%+ of us have no idea what that's like.

Anyway, there's my rambling two cents. 

Oh and in before someone screams "PC nazis/free speech!" like the empathy-free sociopath they are.


----------



## The5star_Kid

I haven't seen NXT since Owens left full time and Balor doesn't do it for me as champ. Give him a character ffs.


----------



## Not Lying

Asuka vs Emma and Balor vs Joe, two final MOTYC can happen in 1 night in London.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm only interested in the Asuka match for Takeover. Maybe a surprise Hideo return?


----------



## Suplex city

Samoa joe vs balor has potential to be match of the night
Asuka vs emma will be a squash Enzo and cass should get tag titles then at next special face jordan and gable
Corbin vs crews?


----------



## zrc

Suplex city said:


> Samoa joe vs balor has potential to be match of the night
> Asuka vs emma will be a squash Enzo and cass should get tag titles then at next special face jordan and gable
> Corbin vs crews?


Cass is injured.


----------



## Suplex city

zrc said:


> Cass is injured.


They are back they even had a match


----------



## FROSTY

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Geez I didn't think this was so obtuse or controversial. Darren is a gay man but he's also a stereotypical, whiny bitch-- you know the negative image some people associate with gay men, a "******". You can be gay and not be like that was all I was saying.


Oh okay thank you for clarifying, I've honestly never heard the difference between the 2 before, in my neck of the woods folks around here pretty much consider it all the same.


----------

